# Cherubini - String Quartet 5 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If Cherubini’s 4th quartet was a bit of a let-down (for me) the 1835, 5th String Quartet is a stylish slow-burner and a big improvement on its predecessor. Things begin quietly In the first movement, moderato, until the Allegro where the theme is carefully unpacked in Wagnerian style. The development is short and sweet but expertly done. The 2nd movement adagio keeps the quieter tone of the quartet up with its simple, nostalgic melody and long lines flowing throughout. However, the real action starts in the glorious 3rd movement Scherzo which comes across as Beethovian/Schubertian mixed with an Italian opera overture in feel and with a definite Italian air to the melody (Cherubini could never shake those lovely operatic ideas, thankfully). The real joy here, though, is in the wonderful trio section of the scherzo which is almost a melodic violin solo cadenza with gentle accompaniment. Divine! This whole movement is a genius of invention and melody and you can really hear how the 75 year old Cherubini is experimenting (very successfully) proving that even a composer of his age was constantly learning from those around him. The Finale of the quartet is an impressive Fugue in which Cherubini channels Haydn, Beethoven and dare I say Bach in this engaging movement that leaves the whole quartet on a positive note. With performances, getting those 3rd and 4th movements right, for me, is absolutely essential to a class recording so with that in mind (and with only a handful of recordings) here's my thoughts on the music available. Thankfully we are left with 5 fine recordings of this quartet and there's little between them.

*Hausmusik*, on CPO, are much more alive to Cherubini's rich ideas here and although it's the most relaxed of the 5 recordings they are certainly no slouch and play with command and style. Perhaps a plummier effort than the others it is still an effective one. 
The *Quartetto Italiano *were keen Cherubini admirers and laid down their recording in 1959. Although over 60 years old there's no lack of vitality and the scherzo (an occasional encore of theirs in their early days) comes off especially well. The bass is a little thin, unsurprisingly, but no one could feel let down by the playing. 
The *Savinio* are sharp, incisive and unsentimental here and this is a particular delight in the vivacious finale. In slower moments I perhaps felt that their performance felt a smidgeon too sparse. The recording is close and clear with great bass response and for some this may, understandably, be the one to get. 

*My picks*

However there were 2 that particularly stood out for me. The *Melos Quartet* are quicksilver in the final two movements and play with a verve that is infectious. Their 2nd movement is lovely and tender and the finale is a gas. The 70s analogue recording is warm and clear in this exciting account.
The *Quartetto David* are similarly engaging and although they don't have the snap of the Savinio what they do have is glorious ensemble playing. In their hands the scherzo is a total joy with the violin being the star of the show with some ravishing playing in the trio. An exceptionally fine performance of a fine quartet.


----------

